# POESIA



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2008)

Considera questo ...

Se puoi cominciare la  giornata senza caffeina, 
Se puoi andare avanti senza pillole stimolanti,  
Se riesci ad essere festoso ignorando dolori e sofferenze, 
Se eviti di  lamentarti, annoiando la gente con i tuoi problemi, 
Se puoi mangiare lo  stesso cibo ogni giorno ed esserne grato, 
Se riesci a capire quando le  persone che ami sono troppo occupate per darti retta, 
Se passi sopra al  fatto che chi ami ti dà erroneamente la colpa se qualcosa va storto, 
Se  accetti critiche e rimproveri senza risentirti, 
Se ignori la cattiva  educazione di un amico ed eviti di correggerlo, 
Se tratti i ricchi come i  poveri, 
Se affronti il mondo senza bugie o inganni, 
Se sai vincere la  tensione senza l'aiuto di un medico, 
Se sei capace di rilassarti senza uso  di liquori, 
Se riesci a dormire senza l'aiuto di farmaci, 
Se puoi  affermare in tutta onesta che, al fondo del tuo cuore, sei privo di qualsiasi  pregiudizio su religione, colore, credo politico,


Allora, sei buono QUASI  quanto il tuo cane!

(AUTORE IGNOTO)


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Considera questo ...
> 
> Se puoi cominciare la giornata senza caffeina,
> Se puoi andare avanti senza pillole stimolanti,
> ...


stupendissima e vera....


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Luglio 2008)

I bambini imparano ciò che vivono.
Se un bambino vive nella critica impara a condannare.
Se un bambino vive nell'ostilità impara ad aggredire.
Se un bambino vive nell'ironia impara ad essere timido.
Se un bambino vive nella vergogna impara a sentirsi colpevole.
Se un bambino vive nella tolleranza impara ad essere paziente.
Se un bambino vive nell'incoraggiamento impara ad avere fiducia.
Se un bambino vive nella lealtà impara la giustizia.
Se un bambino vive nella disponibilità impara ad avere una fede.
Se un bambino vive nell'approvazione impara ad accettarsi.
Se un bambino vive nell'accettazione e nell'amicizia impara a trovare l'amore nel mondo.​


----------



## tatitati (19 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Considera questo ...
> 
> Se puoi cominciare la giornata senza caffeina,
> Se puoi andare avanti senza pillole stimolanti,
> ...


 
bell cagnone!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> I bambini imparano ciò che vivono.
> Se un bambino vive nella critica impara a condannare.
> Se un bambino vive nell'ostilità impara ad aggredire.
> Se un bambino vive nell'ironia impara ad essere timido.
> ...



Marco io la conosco cosi, completa:



IL BAMBINO IMPARA CIO' CHE  VIVE 
      di  Dorothy L.  Nolte

Se il bambino vive nella critica,  impara a condannare
Se il bambino vive nell’ostilità, impara a litigare
Se  il bambino vive nella paura, impara ad essere apprensivo
Se il bambino vive  nel ridicolo, impara la timidezza.

Se vive nell’ipocrisia, impara la  doppiezza
Se vive nella meschinità, impara la vigliaccheria
Se vive nei  capricci, impara l’intolleranza
Se vive nella superficialità, impara  l’indifferenza

Se vive nella lealtà, impara la correttezza
Se  vive nella condivisione, impara la generosità
Se vive nell’incoraggiamento,  impara la fiducia
Se vive nella tolleranza, impara la pazienza

Se vive  nella franchezza impara la verità
Se vive nell’onestà impara la  giustizia
Se vive nell’amore impara ad amare
E a costruire per tutti un  mondo migliore 






  ed e' bellissina.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2008)

.


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Luglio 2008)

Ciao Mari', hai fatto bene a postarla completa...
E' stupenda...
Air


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Considera questo ...
> 
> Se puoi cominciare la giornata senza caffeina,
> Se puoi andare avanti senza pillole stimolanti,
> ...


 
Io riesco tutto, ma senza un caffe (due, tre, quattro, ehmmmm) ............ ahimè


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io riesco tutto, ma senza un caffe (due, tre, quattro, ehmmmm) ............ ahimè


... a chi lo dici, senza caffe'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi serve da alibi per la nicotina


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a chi lo dici, senza caffe'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me nessun alibi, adoro il sapore del caffè


----------

